# Our little Easter Lily is here...Belle foaled a filly 4/20/14!!!



## blueberryburlap (Jan 11, 2014)

My mare was pasture bred between December 2012 and July 2013.(We bought her in July) Seeing a bit more movement in her stomach these last few days, been seeing flickers of movement since November. Any guesses on due date? She is my first to have a foal and I am a nervous wreck! She is 16 years young and is an experienced broodmare, just my first




37" Registered name is FGM Sterlings Southern Belle. She is a sweetie! Thanks in advance!

January 10, 2014:





January 10, 2014:


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 11, 2014)

The pictures above are from last night and the next two pictures are from July and August last summer:
August 26, 2013:




July 23, 2013:


----------



##  (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome!!! What a pretty girl!! You must be very excited!!

She is looking lopsided, so all is well. Baby has not moved into position yet, and as an experienced momma, she seems to be carrying full and low, but Not yet dropped. You will start to see the 'bottom bulge' moving forward and she may become quite 'flat-sided' as baby moves into position. Think of it as baby lining up her/his spine with momma's spine -- so less of baby is sticking out the sides.

We will enjoy watching her and getting very excited as she continues to move forward to giving you a healthy baby on the ground.

Have you felt her udder to see what's happening there yet?

Again, welcome!! And we're so happy you've joined us.

~~Diane


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you Diane



I'm very excited to have found such a fun place for advice!

I have felt her udder and she doesn't seem to be changing yet. I've heard that some mares don't change until they're ready to foal though so I am still on gaurd! She is quite the flirt and I wasn't so sure she was even pregnant until the last month or so! My mother-in-law and I swear she was in heat when I brought her home at the end of July! Haha, another thing I've heard some mares do





Thanks again I will keep you posted!

~Stephanie


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome from NJ



and you have definitely come to the right place to help you stay calm that everything is progressing along normally

these aunties are so knowledgeable. We all get somewhat nervous as things get close but that's expected when breeding.

I'm good now but we are expecting 5-6 foals (although 1 mare is sold and waiting to leave) I will still be nervous for her hundreds of miles away

until I hear about her foaling gone great

My nervousness will set in about mid February as our first 2 will be 300 days 3/3/14

But these ladies are there for you day and night with fabulous advice and to give opinions on our mares progress

(bless them for helping everyone so much)


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Stephanie - great to have you join us! What a pretty girl! As an experience mare she - hopefully! - will follow a reasonably normal journey through her late pregnancy. Did her previous owners give you any idea of her usual pregnant 'habits' as this can be useful a lot of the time?

Just make sure she is well fed and has access to some form of mineral/vitamin suppliment and she should be fine asshe progresses. Then just watch for any development to her udder - I'm sure she will do the usual and show some changes for you - as this will give you and us a clue as to her possible foaling date.

Keep the pictures coming - say weekly at this stage as it is easier to see any changes that way rather than with daily pictures - and do feel free to ask any questions, no matter how silly they may seem to you - we are here to help you and her get a healthy little baby on the ground.





And thank you for your kind words Lori - every baby is sooooooooo important to us Aunties here and all we want to do is to help them safely into this world!


----------



##  (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you Lori. As Anna said EVERY baby is important to us and we will work our hardest to help in any way we can to get all babies safely to the ground in good health!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you ladies! She's not showing any new signs but I keep checking





AnnaC, her previous owner basically only had her long enough to breed her. (She was very bossy to the other minis so she had to find a new home for her) The gal knew of 3 babies she's had in the last 5 years (give or take) and didn't have much information other than it went well and she is a good mama.

I will post updated pictures this weekend and let everyone know how she is progressing.

Thank you all so much


----------



##  (Jan 17, 2014)

FGM Sterlings Southern Belle is registered in AMHR, but only has 1 registered foal from 2006. So, it's good that the prior owner says she's had 3 babies that she knows of in the past 5 years. Unfortunately, none were registered.

The registered one she did have (Three Bear's Bailey & Cream) was a Grey Pinto filly, white mane, mixed tail, offset star and 4 white legs. Sounds very pretty, and she only matured to 32.00." Sire of that one was a 31.75" Chestnut pinto.

Can't wait to see more pictures of the pretty lady.


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 21, 2014)

January 16, 2014:





January 16, 2014:





So sorry for taking so long to get these posted. I took them Thursday night so 1 day shy of a week after the previous ones... I'm not seeing much change but she does have a lot of room for that baby to hide and I may be watching her too closely!

That's really neat to know, Diane. I'm not sure the reason for them not being registered, though, that's disappointing. The previous owner told me that two of the babies were paints and one was a "mini me" of her and they all matured smaller that she is. Her dam and sire were both smaller too (at 32.5" and 32.25") so I think that helps, she's just a big girl





The stallion she is bred to is a 31.75" blue eyed dunskin, and Belle has one blue eye so seems like a good chance we could get a blue eye or two


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 23, 2014)

January 22, 2014:





January 22, 2014:





Does she look like she's dropping to anybody else or is it just wishful thinking on my part? Felt a lot of movement last night and I finally have my husband convinced it's not just gas! His exact words were, "well either that's a baby or she's got a record size tapeworm!" 



I tried feeling her udder last night but she was more sensitive than usual because she simply wasn't having it last night. From what I could feel, it felt like it may be starting to fill (it's seemingly more full in the front) Has been loose for the past few days but last night was the first time I felt any change really, it's been cold here so I don't know if it was just tighter feeling for that reason.


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 23, 2014)

Lori,

I was just browsing your beautiful webpage and when I saw a familiar name! The stallion Belle was exposed to is "Triple Ks Boogies High Roller" he looks to be a half brother to your "Bow"



I've included the only pictures I have of him. He was quite the handsome boy, these pictures don't do him justice but do a great job showcasing his beautiful blue eyes, and yes that is an emu in the first picture, LOL





Summer 2013:


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2014)

HANDSOME!!!!!!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok, so she has had me up all night the last two nights, every time I check on her she seems the same. She has been biting her tummy, rubbing her head on her front legs, walking real slow and laying down more than usual! Acting very restless and her stomach is definitely tensing up! How long should this last? She's not bagged up but her vulva is starting to look relaxed and her tail muscles are too. It started about 9:30-10 on Sunday night... Meanwhile I'm at work, sitting here not focusing on anything 



Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## blueberryburlap (Jan 28, 2014)

January 25:





January 25:





January 26:





January 26:





January 27:


----------



##  (Feb 4, 2014)

How about a few new pictures, and then we can compare how she's changing!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2014)

She may have been biting her sides and getting up and down in an attempt to position the foal, or was just uncomfortable as the foal was shifting into position. I would say that her tummy still needs to 'move' a little closer to her front legs as the foal finally drops/lines up in the foaling position, but this can happen quickly with some mares.

Looking forward to seeing new pics!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Feb 5, 2014)

02.04.14:





02.04.14:





Got some updated pictures last night... She is sooooo flat sided and I don't seem to be seeing as much movement. Her udder seems to have gotten fuller but her tail set doesn't seem as relaxed. (I was thinking that could be because it's so cold...) I unwrapped her tail so she has more of a wind break down there!

She's got to be getting close, doesn't she?

I'm hoping she can hold out as we're sitting at 7°F right now and the low tonight is supposed to be -2°F. Plus wind chill... burrr! Not going to get above freezing until next Tuesday!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 5, 2014)

Stephanie----we're related ---lol

love your Boogie Son and your mare is beautiful

can't wait to see your foal with that cross





waiting for these foals is definitely the hard part





We love our stallion Triple K Boogies Bow Tie

He's a sweet tiny little ball of fire

and has given us many beautiful foals






with many bad hair days











He's very dark but is a smutty buckskin, even though it's hard to see the buckskin in him


----------



##  (Feb 6, 2014)

Slab sided is good, but I'm thinking baby has to move a bit "forward of center" a little. As Anna said, that can happen quickly, so it looks like she's progressing just fine!!

How is she elongating? Not seeing as much movement is perfectly normal, as baby lines up. Room is getting tight, and once baby has dropped into position, you won't see as much movement as before. Looking good!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Feb 6, 2014)

Lori, he is absolutely handsome!!




I can't wait to see this little baby either! Then we really will be related, lol!

The lack of movement worried me, so thank you for the reassurance! It makes sense but I just didn't think of it that way





She seemed to be elongating these last couple of weeks but last night she was tightening back up a little bit. And her udder seems to have gone back down too... I am certainly keeping my eyes on her... it is just too cold to have baby arrive so hoping Belle can cross her legs for at least a week! 



This is the first time in my life I've hoped for things to progresses slowly... so murphy's law this is when it will go fast! Lol, we will see! I will keep you all updated



Thank you all again for your imput!!!


----------



##  (Feb 7, 2014)

Can you take a picture of her "hooha" ? Perhaps that will let us know a little more on how she's progressing!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Feb 10, 2014)

Here are the infamous hooha shots! So sorry it took me so long to get these posted, we had quite the busy weekend





02.07.14:





02.07.14:





02.07.14:





02.09.14:





02.09.14:





02.09.14:


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2014)

She's looking good! Looks like she's starting to loosen and elongate a bit. Is there any udder at all? I think we'll see that belly move more "forward of center" -- but she's looking very good!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you Diane!

Her udder has taken on a fuller shape(if that makes sense) but it hasn't progressed any further in the last couple of weeks... I hope that's not cause for concern! She is finally used to me checking though, so that's good! I have tried getting a picture but she is just too close to the ground for me to balance my camera and hold still enough to get a clear picture. 

 When I suceed, though, I will post! Perhaps I can recruit my hubby's help tonight. 



On a side note, we saw almost 40°F here today so she has my permission to foal anytime now! Hehe...


----------



## blueberryburlap (Feb 19, 2014)

Put together a couple of collages so I could see how she has progressed... No further bag development to report, but LOTS of kicking and foal movement



-so neat!!









Any guesses on how much longer she might have to go? I've noticed I need to be much more consistant with side shots, rear shots seemed to be more consistant so I think you can see the most changes from the rear views. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



##  (Feb 20, 2014)

What a wonderful collage of pictures! So much fun to watch the progression!!!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you



It's been so fun, but I'm too dang impatient for this... I wish we had less of a window to work with. If I ever buy a bred mare again that will definitely be something I consider! At this point I feel like I may be waiting until April!



LOL


----------



##  (Feb 25, 2014)

She's moving ahead nicely! But, we all understand how hard it is to wait! But wait, we must! These girls have a mind of their own!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 5, 2014)

I know this is a bit off topic, but how do I change my thread's title? When the time comes, I'd like to update it, like I've seen others do, but I can't seem to figure it out, LOL


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 5, 2014)

Another collage:





So neat to see other foals arriving, gives me hope there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 5, 2014)

She looks as tho she is coming along very well. hope all goes great for you. Best of luck


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2014)

A great way to show the changes Stephanie - I dont think it will be too long before that light at the end of the tunnel arrives on your doorstep!


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2014)

She's looking fabulous!!

To change the title, go to your first post and choose "edit". Then choose "more reply options" and it should bring up the full first post, which will include the title, and you can change it there!

Coming along nicely, and the pictures are great!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone



I sure hope I can report more exciting news soon! So fun to see these little ones arriving!!!

Thank you so much Diane... I had been wondering how to change my title for weeks now!!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Apr 8, 2014)

We have a bag starting in Eastern WA-for real this time! Not just wishful thinking like before





I haven't checked her udder for probably 2 weeks because I was getting so discouraged, but I checked tonight and there IS a light at the end of the tunnel!

I changed jobs last month so I haven't had as much time to get on here as before but I'm excited to see the little ones arriving from afar



Keep up the good work Mamas!! (And grandmas, grandpas, aunties and uncles )

04.08.14:


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a nice udder developing - wont be long now!!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2014)

NICE udder! Keep it coming little momma!

So glad you're back!! She's looking good!


----------



## blueberryburlap (Apr 20, 2014)

SHE'S here!! A perfect little filly born sometime after midnight! All went absolutely perfect and I am so happy/sleepy! Here our little Easter Lily:

04.20.14:

















Her eyes looked very light so they may be blue, I didn't want to blind her too bad so I will have to wait a few hours to check again in the day light





Happy Easter everyone!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 20, 2014)

Big congrats on your beautiful little girl and a text book delivery


----------



## atotton (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful little girl!!!!!

Hope you got a little rest after the birth. Don't forget to give momma some Ivermectin within these first 24 hours, and some soft mushy feeds will help get her system going again.

I'm so excited for you! WELCOME LITTLE EASTER BUNNY!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2014)

Congratulations on a fabulous filly!!! So excited for you!


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2014)

Many congratulations - what a pretty little Easter Bunny!! Cant wait for more pictures.


----------



## JAX (Apr 20, 2014)

Woo Hoo CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2014)

She's gorgeous . A big congratulations to you


----------



## blueberryburlap (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone, I feel so blessed to have a healthy Mamma and filly



Mamma got Ivermectin yesterday evening and both are doing great! So fun to watch baby Lily find her legs and jet across the corral!

My sleep schedule is definitely a mess, I need to get off here and remedy that this evening but I will post daylight pictures as soon as I can





Lily has two blue eyes and looks like a mocha colored dun, I'm excited to see what color she turns out to be!

Thank you for following Belle's progress and I can't thank you enough for all the wonderful advice along the way!!!

Goodnight (or good morning) to you all~


----------



## blueberryburlap (Apr 23, 2014)

More pictures for you all 

04.20.14:


----------



## blueberryburlap (Apr 23, 2014)

And a few more....

04.22.14:





04.23.14:





What color is she? What color do you think she will be?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2014)

Stephanie , I have no idea when it comes to colour, but I will say she is absolutely Stunning


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't take a guess with her color but she is such a little beauty


----------



## blueberryburlap (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you! I think she is just perfect





And Lori-We're officially related now!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2014)

What an absolute little beauty!!!


----------

